# SEGRS Banquet Dolton GA



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Time getting short for those that are coming to the show in Dalton. As you can see the banquet is being held at a different location this year and the food is definitely better than last years. 




*Banquet.* The buffet-style banquet will be held at 7:00 pm on Thursday, April 29, the evening before the show opens. The location is the Dalton Train Depot Restaurant, 110 Depot Street, Dalton, Georgia. The menu is a barbecue dinner. Dr. Joe Nichols, Sr., will give the banquet talk on "Early Railroad History in Georgia." We also plan on giving away a nice selection of door prizes at the banquet.


Tickets are $25 and can be ordered from Frances Tidd/SEGRS Tickets, 3540 Cove Creek Court, Cumming, GA, 30040. *Be sure to include a stamped, self-addressed envelop with your order.*

Hope to see ya there. Later RJD GGRS


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
RJ is correct. Banquet will be a highlight of this years show. The depot was built prior to the American Civil War. It has nails in the floor (just outside the restroom) in the lobby where the city of Dalton was measured from! NS and CSX tracks right outside (we will likely have to stop program a time or two as trains rumble by just a few feet away). Several clubs are coming, so order your tickets NOW as space is limited. The show will start April 30 at noon with clinics, club layouts, live steam, and DEALERS! Free train rides for the kids. Thomas is 40 minutes away at TVRM the same weekend. Self guided tours featuring Georgia Garden Railway Society member's layouts are Sunday afternoon. See you all April 29!


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

The food last year was pretty good, I can't wait for this year. Hope there are still tickets, the check is on the way.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
Glad you liked last years. Each of the Southeast Shows have had good food. This year will be the best! Still tickets available. See you in Dalton!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep the weather is warming up and it will be a great weekend to come to Dalton. Also you have the opportunity to enjoy another great banquet with good food and lots of give aways. So come join us for some great fun. Later RJD GGRS


----------

